# `

## Mihey

3-     .
    ,           .    ,         ,          .    ,   ,     .           ,      , ,   .
 , !    !
        !
:    +38 095 90 40 847, +38 096 47 62 653
:   + 38 095 90 40 843
    :
1.    
   5211 5374 2407 6185
/                   29244825509100
               305299
  14360570
:   

2.    
/                    2620 2 002578330
/                    2625 8 001578330
                300528
   3060114609
:   

     :
Beneficiarys bank:            OTP Bank
Account#:                           2620 2 002578330
SWIFT code:                      OTPVUAUK
Beneficiary:                        Olga Dobrokhlib
Webmoney                         U290797040084  - 
Z309689325159  - 
E172187118473  - 
R426840046803  -  
 -      .              ,              .
  !

----------

